# my custom bike...



## aweeks95 (Aug 27, 2005)

here is a pic of a custom bike i built.....it took parts and pieces from 5 others bikes to make it...and then built a custom seat and mount....what do you think? of course i needed to have my wife show it off for me....


----------



## aweeks95 (Aug 27, 2005)

here is the custom stitched seat....thanks Mom...


----------



## aweeks95 (Aug 27, 2005)

another of my bike and my sons bike together to give you an idea of the size of mine. mine is 7' long and is built for my height. you need to be around 6' tall or more to ride this bike comfortably....


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Are you trying to get your own show on the Discovery channel... 

But seriously, that's a really nice bike. The seat looks especially nice.


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

Neat..........


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

no offense but i actually like your sons bike more..hahaha... its just sweet.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Pretty cool, nice ape-hanger bars How does it ride?

BTW, you are in Mass? Do you know about NEAPS?


----------



## aweeks95 (Aug 27, 2005)

i am in mass ...westfield...you are in easthampton....that's like 15 minutes away....maybe you could help me out with what i'd like to try to do.... i don't know much about NEAPs except it exists....i did post a thread in the NEAPs area on this site....anything you can help me with or direct me to?

thanks 
ANDY


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks like there is going to be a lot of stress where the three tubes meet at the handlebars. Hope the welding is good and strong there.


----------



## magicmagni (Aug 19, 2004)

That's pretty wild. The seating position looks like one on a recumbant style bike. So do you braze or TiG weld?


----------



## aweeks95 (Aug 27, 2005)

it's all mig welded together with inserts where two tubes need to be welded together in line. on the neck where all the tubes come together, if you look again, you will notice a gusset cut to the shape of a flame to add strength.
the whole bike is very solid...the forks flex a bit but not even a crack in the welds. i've had it together for about a year now and i have ridden it often. i love it....i won't ride my very nice mongoose mountain bike now...this one is too cool to leave in the garage!!!!

any other specific questions? all are welcome!!!

ANDY


----------



## magicmagni (Aug 19, 2004)

Oh it's mig welded... shows you what I know. It's cool to see someone building bikes and out of steel. It's kind of a dying art these days with so many bikes comming out of Taiwan. Yeah I can imagine that fork flexes a bit. "suspension" right?

Cool ride.


----------

